# Pets Locally???



## groomers82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello (Again) 

I should really put all my questions on one thread!!! (Sorry)

Does anyone out there use Pets Locally??

If so how good have they found it and do they get alot of business from it?

Regards.

xx


----------



## crittersdogs (Sep 18, 2010)

We have advertised on there. Yes.

Any and all marketing / adverts are usefull


----------



## padifoot (Nov 16, 2010)

Heya, I am currently on it, only for a week and haven't had any customers yet. Try Dog Walking Now x


----------



## crittersdogs (Sep 18, 2010)

I havent had any customers from it no, and i tried that dogwalkingnow site for a few months and i got nothing from that, it was all mainly in the south of the UK.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

To be honest I've never heard of it :eek6:


----------



## crittersdogs (Sep 18, 2010)

rofl! its at the top of the page for Pets Locally :lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

crittersdogs said:


> rofl! its at the top of the page for Pets Locally :lol:


Shows how effective advertising is, seriously, never noticed it :lol::lol::lol: How long has it been there? Wait, not sure I want to know answer to that  :lol:


----------



## crittersdogs (Sep 18, 2010)

from what ive seen its been there for a while 

i know its not the best form of advertisement, i just made sure i put my own ad everywhere 

:thumbup: hehe


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

crittersdogs said:


> from what ive seen its been there for a while
> 
> i know its not the best form of advertisement, i just made sure i put my own ad everywhere
> 
> :thumbup: hehe


It's probably just me, don't worry! I WILL take a look later though :thumbup:

Good luck by the way


----------



## padifoot (Nov 16, 2010)

crittersdogs said:


> from what ive seen its been there for a while
> 
> i know its not the best form of advertisement, i just made sure i put my own ad everywhere
> 
> :thumbup: hehe


Hey,

What other sites would you recommend to advertise on?


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi

PetsLocally is run and owned by PetForums. Its only been going for around 1 year now and it ranks very well in google for many services, including dog grooming, dog walking, Pet Shops etc.... Its a very useful advertising platform, especially considering its free to use. Its getting more and more popular each month, so im sure you should get some business from it. I would advise that once your registered and have your company listed, to ask your clients to review your business, as the better reviews you have, the higher you will rank on the site and therefore get more visitors.

Cheers
Mark


----------

